# Any good British schools in Dubai?



## Dracula19148914 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello,
I was a student of the Cambridge High School Abudhabi.I have recently joined The Cambridge International School Dubai and its feels like ive done one of the mistakes in my lifee!!! well.. I had to move to Dubai and I thought Cambridge Dubai would be one of the best schools in Dubai but it was completely opposite  In my old school all my classmates used to greet any newcomers..but here its like...(well its too hard to explain) they dont care..There is absolutely no dicipline in the school..I applied in grade 12 and MY classmates act like KIDS!! IM SHOCKED.. Its not like im trying to be a geek here..im not a braniac or a diciplined guy myself but these people are just too much..There is always a mess goin on durin any lessons so i cant really concentrate

So, please can you recommend me any good schools in Dubai..Im trying to repeat my IGCSE as i havent got the grades i was expecting..(they were too bad)..ANY British schools please..


----------



## bambam (Apr 28, 2010)

*Good British schools in Dubai*



Dracula19148914 said:


> Hello,
> I was a student of the Cambridge High School Abudhabi.I have recently joined The Cambridge International School Dubai and its feels like ive done one of the mistakes in my lifee!!! well.. I had to move to Dubai and I thought Cambridge Dubai would be one of the best schools in Dubai but it was completely opposite  In my old school all my classmates used to greet any newcomers..but here its like...(well its too hard to explain) they dont care..There is absolutely no dicipline in the school..I applied in grade 12 and MY classmates act like KIDS!! IM SHOCKED.. Its not like im trying to be a geek here..im not a braniac or a diciplined guy myself but these people are just too much..There is always a mess goin on durin any lessons so i cant really concentrate
> 
> So, please can you recommend me any good schools in Dubai..Im trying to repeat my IGCSE as i havent got the grades i was expecting..(they were too bad)..ANY British schools please..


Hi, it's depending on where you are living, there are tons of good British schools in Dubai, which are of a very high standard, you can try for example Dubai British School in the Emirates Hills, very good reputation. Hope that helps


----------

